# Sam Mitchell sticking with plan to develop Wolves' young players



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> After Saturday’s practice, Timberwolves interim coach Sam Mitchell reiterated his belief that he was developing his players the right way and defending the job he has done this season. He went a step further before Sunday’s game with Phoenix at Target Center, directly addressing his future in the organization.
> 
> It came when he was asked whether he was frustrated with the team’s losing streak — a nine-game skid that was broken in a big way with a 117-87 victory.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/mitchell-sticking-with-plan-to-develop-wolves-young-players/365601081/


----------

